# Educational background of bank workers?



## putsch (20 Dec 2008)

My impression of the people I know who went to work in banking is that they would generally have gone into banking from school and then maybe done some courses (including degrees) on a vocational basis - please correct me if I'm wrong. 

In general those I've met have not been independent thinking people with the ability or broad education to look at issues in the round or with the confidence to ask unpopular questions.

It baffles me to hear things like "no one could have predicted this" about the property/banking/lending meltdown. I, and most people I know, were utterly sceptical about the medium or long term sustainability of what was going on. It seemed v clear that the pyramid selling the banks were engaged in (incentivised by perverse bonuses) was an accident waiting to happen.

Could our overly vocational educational system, which has moved away from training people to think, be to blame for some of the sheep like group think that has led us into this disaster?


----------



## Brendan Burgess (20 Dec 2008)

this has been discussed in the "did anyone predict the credit crunch" thread.

brendan


----------

